# Hilfe: Qualitätseinbußen beim Upload auf Youtube



## WASGEHTABMAN1 (17. Juni 2013)

Hey.. habe einee kurzee frage

also ich benutze AAE (ADOBE AFTER EFFECTS) beim exportieren meines projekts ist alles gut und schön
aber sobald ich mein projekt auf youtube lade hat es eine total schlechte qualität woran kann das liegen?
das bild ist verzerrt und überhaupt nicht HD obwohl meine Kamera hd hat.. habe auf H.264 gerendert währe nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

LG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Juni 2013)

Hi WASGEHTABMAN1 und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de

Ich habe deinen Thread mal in den richtigen Bereich geschoben (Videoschnitt, Videotechnik & -produktion) und einen aussagekräftigen Titel gegeben. Bitte beim nächsten Mal drauf achten. 

Nun zu deinem Problem: Lädst du das Video in der hohen Qualitätsstufe schon auf Youtube hoch, heißt lokal ist alles bestens? Wenn ja, dann gedulde dich einen Moment, denn Youtube benötigt eine Weile, um die beste Qualität deines Videos zu erzeugen.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

